# The History of How the Democratic Party Expanded Slavery



## ding (Oct 25, 2016)

Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade.  That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress.  With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States.  Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.

Missouri Compromise - Wikipedia

16th United States Congress - Wikipedia


The Democratic party policy of promoting slavery ignored the principles in the founding document. 

"The first step of the slaveholder to justify by argument the peculiar institutions [of slavery] is to deny the self-evident truths of the Declaration of Independence. He denies that all men are created equal. He denies that they have inalienable rights."   President John Quincy Adams, The Hingham Patriot, June 29, 1839 

In 1850 the Democrats passed the Fugitive Slave Law. That law required Northerners to return escaped slaves back into slavery or pay huge fines. The Fugitive Slave Law made anti-slavery citizens in the North and their institutions responsible for enforcing slavery.  The Fugitive Slave Law was sanctioned kidnapping. The Fugitive Slave Law was disastrous for blacks in the North. The Law allowed Free Blacks to be carried into slavery. 20,000 blacks from the North left the United States and fled to Canada. The Underground Railroad reached its peak of activity as a result of the Fugitive Slave Law. 

Fugitive Slave Act - 1850 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugitive_Slave_Act_of_1850 

Fugitive Slave Act

31st United States Congress - Wikipedia In 1854, the Democratically controlled Congress passed another law strengthening slavery, the Kansas-Nebraska act. Even though slavery was expanded into federal territories in 1820 by the Democratically controlled Congress, a ban on slavery was retained in the Kansas Nebraska territory. But through the Kansas-Nebraska Act, Democrats vastly expanded the national area where slavery was permitted as the Kansas and Nebraska territories comprised parts of Colorado, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, and Idaho. The Democrats were pushing slavery westward across the nation. 

The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Kansas-Nebraska Act 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas–Nebraska_Act 

Frederick Douglas believed that the 3/5th clause is an anti-slavery clause. Not a pro-slavery clause. Frederick Douglas believed that the Constitution was an anti-slavery document.  

(1860) Frederick Douglass, “the Constitution of the United States: Is It Pro-Slavery or Anti-slavery?”  | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed 

What Did Frederick Douglass Believe About the U.S. Constitution? | The Classroom | Synonym 

http://townhall.com/columnists/kenb...onstitution_did_not_condone_slavery/page/full

And so did others.  

In May of 1854, following the passage of these pro-slavery laws in Congress, a number of anti-slavery Democrats along with some anti-slavery members from other parties, including the Whigs, Free-Soilers, and Emancipationists formed a new party to fight slavery and secure equal civil rights. The name of the new party? The Republican Party. It was named the Republican Party because they wanted to return to the principles of freedom set forth in the governing documents of the Republic before pro-slavery members of Congress had perverted those original principles. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_United_States_Republican_Party 

Republican Party founded - Mar 20, 1854 - HISTORY.com 

Republican Party - The Republican Party In The New Millennium 

The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Republican Party | PBS

"The Democratic Party had become the dominant political party in America in the 1820s, [30] and in May 1854, in response to the strong pro-slavery positions of the Democrats, several anti-slavery Members of Congress formed an anti-slavery party – the Republican Party. [31] It was founded upon the principles of equality originally set forth in the governing documents of the Republic. In an 1865 publication documenting the history of black voting rights, Philadelphia attorney John Hancock confirmed that the Declaration of Independence set forth “equal rights to all. It contains not a word nor a clause regarding color. Nor is there any provision of the kind to be found in the Constitution of the United States.”

The History of Black Voting Rights [Great read!]

In 1856, the Democratic platform strongly defended slavery. According to the Democrats of 1856, ending slavery would be dangerous and would ruin the happiness of the people.

“All efforts of the abolitionists... are calculated to lead to the most alarming and dangerous consequences and all such efforts have an inevitable tendency to diminish the happiness of the people.”  McKee, The National...Platforms, Democratic Platform of 1856, p.91 

In 1857, a Democratically controlled Supreme Court delivered the Dred Scott decision, declaring that blacks were not persons or citizens but instead were property and therefore had no rights.  In effect, Democrats believed slaves were property that could be disposed of at the will of its owner.

Democrats on the Court announced that "blacks had no rights which the white man was bound to respect; and that the Negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for his benefit.  He was bought and sold, and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever a profit could be made by it."  Dred Scott at 407 (1856) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dred_Scott_v._Sandford 

The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Dred Scott Decision 

Dred Scott 

Dred Scott: Democratic Reaction

The Democratic Platform for 1860 supported both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857. The Democrats even handed out copies of the Dred Scott decision with their platform to affirm that it was proper to hold African Americans in bondage. 

2. Inasmuch as difference of opinion exists in the Democratic party as to the nature and extent of the powers of a Territorial Legislature, and as to the powers and duties of Congress, under the Constitution of the United States, over the institution of slavery within the Territories, Resolved, That the Democratic party will abide by the decision of the Supreme Court of the United States upon these questions of Constitutional Law. 

6. Resolved, That the enactments of the State Legislatures to defeat the faithful execution of the Fugitive Slave Law, are hostile in character, subversive of the Constitution, and revolutionary in their effect. 

Avalon Project - Democratic Party Platform; June 18, 1860

The Republican platform of 1860, on the other hand, blasted both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857 and announced its continued intent to end slavery and secure equal civil rights for black Americans. 

2. That the maintenance of the principles promulgated in the Declaration of Independence and embodied in the Federal Constitution, "That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness; that to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed," is essential to the preservation of our Republican institutions; and that the Federal Constitution, the rights of the states, and the Union of the states, must and shall be preserved. 

5. That the present Democratic Administration has far exceeded our worst apprehension in its measureless subserviency to the exactions of a sectional interest, as is especially evident in its desperate exertions to force the infamous Lecompton constitution upon the protesting people of Kansas - in construing the personal relation between master and servant to involve an unqualified property in persons - in its attempted enforcement everywhere, on land and sea, through the intervention of congress and of the federal courts, of the extreme pretensions of a purely local interest, and in its general and unvarying abuse of the power entrusted to it by a confiding people. 

7. That the new dogma that the Constitution of its own force carries slavery into any or all of the territories of the United States, is a dangerous political heresy, at variance with the explicit provisions of that instrument itself, with cotemporaneous exposition, and with legislative and judicial precedent, is revolutionary in its tendency and subversive of the peace and harmony of the country. 

8. That the normal condition of all the territory of the United States is that of freedom; that as our republican fathers, when they had abolished slavery in all our national territory, ordained that no "person should be deprived of life, liberty or property, without due process of law," it becomes our duty, by legislation, whenever such legislation is necessary, to maintain this provision of the constitution against all attempts to violate it; and we deny the authority of congress, of a territorial legislature, or of any individuals, to give legal existence to slavery in any territory of the United States. 

9. That we brand the recent re-opening of the African Slave Trade, under the cover of our national flag, aided by perversions of judicial power, as a crime against humanity, and a burning shame to our country and age, and we call upon congress to take prompt and efficient measures for the total and final suppression of that execrable traffic. 

10. That in the recent vetoes by the federal governors of the acts of the Legislatures of Kansas and Nebraska, prohibiting slavery in those territories, we find a practical illustration of the boasted democratic principle of non- intervention and popular sovereignty, embodied in the Kansas-Nebraska bill, and a demonstration of the deception and fraud involved therein.
Republican Party National Platform, 1860


Republicans freed the slaves, Democrats in the North and the South fought against it.

January 31, 1865
13th Amendment banning slavery was passed by U.S. House of Representatives with unanimous Republican support and intense Democrat opposition.

April 8, 1865
13th Amendment banning slavery passed by U.S. Senate with 100% Republican support and 63% Democrat opposition. 

November 22, 1865
Republicans denounce Democrat legislature of Mississippi for enacting “Black Codes,” which institutionalized racial discrimination.

February 5, 1866
U.S. Rep. Thaddeus Stevens (R-PA) introduces legislation, successfully opposed by Democrat President Andrew Johnson, to implement “40 acres and a mule” relief by distributing land to former slaves.

April 9, 1866
Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Johnson’s veto, and the Civil Rights Act of 1866, conferring rights of citizenship on African-Americans, becomes law.

May 10, 1866
U.S. House passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the laws to all citizens, with 100% of Democrats voting no.

June 8, 1866
U.S. Senate passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the law to all citizens, where 94% of Republicans vote yes and 100% of Democrats vote no.

January 8, 1867
Republicans override Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of law granting voting rights to African-Americans in D.C.

July 19, 1867
Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of legislation protecting voting rights of African-Americans.

March 30, 1868 
Republicans begin impeachment trial of Democrat President Andrew Johnson, who declared: “This is a country for white men, and by God, as long as I am President, it shall be a government of white men”.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2016)

Whigs owned slaves also....


----------



## ding (Oct 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Whigs owned slaves also....


In May of 1854, following the passage of these pro-slavery laws in Congress, a number of anti-slavery Democrats along with some anti-slavery members from other parties, including the Whigs, Free-Soilers, and Emancipationists formed a new party to fight slavery and secure equal civil rights. The name of the new party? The Republican Party. It was named the Republican Party because they wanted to return to the principles of freedom set forth in the governing documents of the Republic before pro-slavery members of Congress had perverted those original principles. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_United_States_Republican_Party 

Republican Party founded - Mar 20, 1854 - HISTORY.com 

Republican Party - The Republican Party In The New Millennium 

The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Republican Party | PBS


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2016)

Yet Whigs still owned slaves....


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2016)

And the Democrats you are mentioning were the Southern Democrats......


----------



## ding (Oct 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> And the Democrats you are mentioning were the Southern Democrats......


Sure... Whigs owned slaves, but it was the Democratic Party in 1820 which was responsible for expanding slavery, and it wasn't just the ones from the south.  

"In 1865, the 13th Amendment emancipating the slaves was passed with *100* percent of Republicans (88 of 88 in the House, 30 of 30 in the Senate) voting for it. Only 23 percent of Democrats (*16* of 66 in the House, 3 of 8 in the Senate) voted for it."


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2016)

ding said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And the Democrats you are mentioning were the Southern Democrats......
> ...


You wouldn't think of Delaware as a southern state....


----------



## ding (Oct 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I also wouldn't think a fringe argument would win this debate in the face of my overwhelming avalanche of historical data.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2016)

ding said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Well it's just how the world has worked for thousands of years............


----------



## ding (Oct 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


No, it isn't.  Give me a break.  I am sorry, but you just need to deal with the sordid history of the Democratic Party.  I haven't even gotten to the part of how they formed the KKK to take back their state legislatures after the Civil War.


----------



## regent (Oct 25, 2016)

So  some years later the Democrats end up getting the black and liberal votes and Republicans the white and conservative votes? Sounds like something happened between the Civil War period  and today.


----------



## ding (Oct 25, 2016)

regent said:


> So  some years later the Democrats end up getting the black and liberal votes and Republicans the white and conservative votes? Sounds like something happened between the Civil War period  and today.


Yeah, they started voting for Democrats to keep from being lynched.

There are 13 Congressional Volumes which detail how the KKK was formed as the terrorist wing of the Democratic Party for the express purpose of taking back their statehouses from  BLACK REPUBLICANS through force and intimidation.

Full text of "Report of the Joint select committee appointed to inquire in to the condition of affairs in the late insurrectionary states : so far as regards the execution of the laws, and the safety of the lives and property of the citizens of the United States and Testimony taken"

Black political participation in Reconstruction | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History


----------



## regent (Oct 25, 2016)

So when did black citizens turn on the Republican party?


----------



## ding (Oct 26, 2016)

They never turned on the Republican Party per se.


----------



## regent (Oct 26, 2016)

ding said:


> They never turned on the Republican Party per se.


So blacks have never stopped voting Republican?


----------



## ding (Oct 26, 2016)

regent said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > They never turned on the Republican Party per se.
> ...


You are changing your argument.  You asked me when did black citizens turn on the Republican party.  They didn't turn on the Republican Party.  They started voting for Democrats to keep from being lynched.

"Blacks made up the overwhelming majority of southern Republican voters, forming a coalition with “carpetbaggers” and “scalawags” (derogatory terms referring to recent arrivals from the North and southern white Republicans, respectively). A total of 265 African-American delegates were elected, more than 100 of whom had been born into slavery. Almost half of the elected black delegates served in South Carolina and Louisiana, where blacks had the longest history of political organization; in most other states, African Americans were underrepresented compared to their population. In all, 16 African Americans served in the U.S. Congress during Reconstruction; more than 600 more were elected to the state legislatures, and hundreds more held local offices across the South."

Articles: The Secret Racist History of the Democratic Party

"In almost every Southern state, the Republican Party was actually formed by blacks, not whites. Case in point is Houston, Texas, where 150 blacks and 20 whites created the Republican Party of Texas. But perhaps most telling of all with respect to the Republican Party’s achievements is that black men were continuously elected to public office.  For example, 42 blacks were elected to the Texas legislature, 112 in Mississippi, 190 in South Carolina, 95 representatives and 32 senators in Louisiana, and many more elected in other states -- all Republican. Democrats didn’t elect their first black American to the U.S. House until 1935!"

"By the mid-1860s, the Republican Party’s alliance with blacks had caused a noticeable strain on the Democrats’ struggle for electoral significance in the post-Civil War era.  This prompted the Democratic Party in 1866 to develop a new pseudo-secret political action group whose sole purpose was to help gain control of the electorate.  The new group was known simply by their initials, KKK (Ku Klux Klan).  This political relationship was nationally solidified shortly thereafter during the 1868 Democratic National Convention when former Civil War General Nathan Bedford Forrest was honored as the KKK’s first Grand Wizard.  But don’t bother checking the Democratic National Committee’s website for proof.  For many years, even up through the 2012 Presidential Election, the DNC had omitted all related history from 1848 to 1900 from their timeline -- half a century worth!  Nevertheless, this sordid history is still well documented.  There’s even a thirteen-volume set of Congressional investigations dating from 1872 detailing the Klan’s connection to the   Democratic Party.  The official documents, titled Report of the Joint Select Committee to Inquire Into the Condition of Affairs in the Late Insurrectionary States, irrefutably proves the KKK’s prominent role in the Democratic Party."


----------



## regent (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, the Southern Democrats supported the KKK, but the Democratic party began easing them out of the party in FDR's time, and then Truman came along and in effect booted them out of the party. So where did the KKK go? Gone to Republicans, everyone. 
f


----------



## ding (Oct 26, 2016)

regent said:


> Yes, the Southern Democrats supported the KKK, but the Democratic party began easing them out of the party in FDR's time, and then Truman came along and in effect booted them out of the party. So where did the KKK go? Gone to Republicans, everyone.
> f


No.  The historical data is conclusive.  Northern and Southern Democrats supported slavery, racism and segregation.  The more Republican the south became the less racist the south became.  It is easy for you to make allegations, the problem is they just aren't supported by any facts.


----------



## regent (Oct 26, 2016)

ding said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the Southern Democrats supported the KKK, but the Democratic party began easing them out of the party in FDR's time, and then Truman came along and in effect booted them out of the party. So where did the KKK go? Gone to Republicans, everyone.
> ...


Might want to read a little history of FDR, Truman and how the Democratic party lost the solid South and all those Southern votes.


----------



## ding (Oct 26, 2016)

regent said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


August 17, 1937 Republicans organize opposition to former Ku Klux Klansman and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black, appointed to U.S. Supreme Court by FDR; his Klan background was hidden until after confirmation

June 24, 1940 Republican Party platform calls for integration of the armed forces; for the balance of his terms in office, FDR refuses to order it

October 20, 1942 60 prominent African-Americans issue Durham Manifesto, calling on southern Democrats to abolish their all-white primaries

April 3, 1944 U.S. Supreme Court strikes down Texas Democratic Party’s “whites only” primary election system

August 8, 1945 Republicans condemn Harry Truman’s surprise use of the atomic bomb in Japan. The whining and criticism goes on for years. It begins two days after the Hiroshima bombing, when former Republican President Herbert Hoover writes to a friend that “[t]he use of the atomic bomb, with its indiscriminate killing of women and children, revolts my soul.”

February 18, 1946 Appointed by Republican President Calvin Coolidge, federal judge Paul McCormick ends segregation of Mexican-American children in California public schools


----------



## regent (Oct 26, 2016)

All your tidbits of history have proven nothing. What does Truman using the A bomb and Hoover protesting its use, have to do with the discussion? 
Did the Democratic and Republican parties change over the years regarding the ex-slaves? They made an almost complete exchange of beliefs regarding the role of black people in today's America.


----------



## ding (Oct 26, 2016)

regent said:


> All your tidbits of history have proven nothing. What does Truman using the A bomb and Hoover protesting its use, have to do with the discussion?
> Did the Democratic and Republican parties change over the years regarding the ex-slaves? They made an almost complete exchange of beliefs regarding the role of black people in today's America.


They prove that the Democratic Party was and is the party of slavery, racism and segregation, and that the Republican Party was and is the party of freedom and liberty.

June 5, 1956 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson rules in favor of Rosa Parks in decision striking down “blacks in the back of the bus” law

October 19, 1956 On campaign trail, Vice President Richard Nixon vows: “American boys and girls shall sit, side by side, at any school – public or private – with no regard paid to the color of their skin. Segregation, discrimination, and prejudice have no place in America”

November 6, 1956 African-American civil rights leaders Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy vote for Republican Dwight Eisenhower for President

September 9, 1957 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republican Party’s 1957 Civil Rights Act

September 24, 1957 Sparking criticism from Democrats such as Senators John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson, President Dwight Eisenhower deploys the 82nd Airborne Division to Little Rock, AR to force Democrat Governor Orval Faubus to integrate public schools


----------



## regent (Oct 26, 2016)

ding said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > All your tidbits of history have proven nothing. What does Truman using the A bomb and Hoover protesting its use, have to do with the discussion?
> ...


Well if blacks vote for Republicans in this election you win.


----------



## ding (Oct 26, 2016)

regent said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


No.  That's flawed logic.  Let's see, where did I leave off...

September 24, 1957 Sparking criticism from Democrats such as Senators John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson, President Dwight Eisenhower deploys the 82nd Airborne Division to Little Rock, AR to force Democrat Governor Orval Faubus to integrate public schools

June 23, 1958 President Dwight Eisenhower meets with Martin Luther King and other African-American leaders to discuss plans to advance civil rights

February 4, 1959 President Eisenhower informs Republican leaders of his plan to introduce 1960 Civil Rights Act, despite staunch opposition from many Democrats

May 6, 1960 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans’ Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats

July 27, 1960 At Republican National Convention, Vice President and eventual presidential nominee Richard Nixon insists on strong civil rights plank in platform


----------



## regent (Oct 27, 2016)

ding said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Convincing posters of the purity of the Republican party doesn't help Republicans much.
It is the blacks that must be convinced, and so far they are not convinced, and will vote Democratic. The sad thing is that all that work by Republicans went for naught, because Republicans did not attempt to solve the problem but only responded to legislation passed by Democrats. Of course we understand that southern Democrats were against most of those actions.


----------



## ding (Oct 27, 2016)

regent said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything, least of all you.  I am merely presenting the historical facts.  You couldn't be more wrong about Republicans not solving the problem.  They did.  Aren't you reading any of the historical evidence.  Have you presented any evidence?  You are also wrong that the problem was isolated to southern Democrats too.  Do you have any evidence on that?  Because at any time they could have sided with the Republicans and ended the reign of terror the Democrats committed against blacks.  Any time, but they didn't.  

July 27, 1960 At Republican National Convention, Vice President and eventual presidential nominee Richard Nixon insists on strong civil rights plank in platform

May 2, 1963 Republicans condemn Democrat sheriff of Birmingham, AL for arresting over 2,000 African-American schoolchildren marching for their civil rights

June 1, 1963 Democrat Governor George Wallace announces defiance of court order issued by Republican federal judge Frank Johnson to integrate University of Alabama

September 29, 1963 Gov. George Wallace (D-AL) defies order by U.S. District Judge Frank Johnson, appointed by President Dwight Eisenhower, to integrate Tuskegee High School

June 9, 1964 Republicans condemn 14-hour filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act by U.S. Senator and former Ku Klux Klansman Robert Byrd (D-WV), who still serves in the Senate

June 10, 1964 Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) criticizes Democrat filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act, calls on Democrats to stop opposing racial equality


----------



## regent (Oct 27, 2016)

Do black-Americans know  how Republicans have enhanced their lives since the 
Great Depression?


----------



## ding (Oct 27, 2016)

regent said:


> Do black-Americans know  how Republicans have enhanced their lives since the
> Great Depression?


You are going to have to go back to the 1820's.

Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade.  That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress.  With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States.  Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.

Missouri Compromise - Wikipedia


16th United States Congress - Wikipedia


----------



## regent (Oct 27, 2016)

ding said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Do black-Americans know  how Republicans have enhanced their lives since the
> ...


I don't think people are going to go back to 1820's to decide if the Democrat or Republican party is for or against them. In 1932 people did not go back to discover which party was for them and which against, they pretty much knew what party they wanted.


----------



## ding (Oct 27, 2016)

regent said:


> Do black-Americans know  how Republicans have enhanced their lives since the
> Great Depression?


You have got to be kidding.  The policies of FDR decimated the black nuclear family.  Even FDR acknowledged his welfare policies had destroyed the human spirit.  But it was the black nuclear family that was decimated by it.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 27, 2016)

ding said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Do black-Americans know  how Republicans have enhanced their lives since the
> ...



Short term results favored over the long term effect. A miscalculation, probably well intended.


----------



## ding (Oct 27, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


I don't doubt it was well intended.


----------



## regent (Oct 27, 2016)

ding said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


The bottom line is what party will blacks vote for in this coming election, Republican or Democratic?
What political party did blacks vote for in 1932, 36, 40, 42, 46, 48...?


----------



## ding (Oct 28, 2016)

regent said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Why is that the bottom line?


----------



## ding (Oct 28, 2016)

The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was introduced and approved by a staggering majority of Republicans in the Senate. The Act was opposed by most southern Democrat senators, several of whom were proud segregationists—one of them being Al Gore Sr. Democrat President Lyndon B. Johnson relied on Illinois Senator Everett Dirkson, the Republican leader from Illinois, to get the Act passed.

June 20, 1964 The Chicago Defender, renowned African-American newspaper, praises Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) for leading passage of 1964 Civil Rights Act

March 7, 1965 Police under the command of Democrat Governor George Wallace attack African-Americans demonstrating for voting rights in Selma, AL

March 21, 1965 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson authorizes Martin Luther King’s protest march from Selma to Montgomery, overruling Democrat Governor George Wallace


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*Republicans Pushed To Achieve The “Brown v. Board of Education” Decision*
Unknown today is the fact that the Democratic Party supported the Topeka, Kansas school board in the 1954 “Brown v. Topeka Board of Education” Supreme Court decision by Chief Justice Earl Warren who was appointed by Republican President Dwight Eisenhower. This landmark decision ended school segregation and declared that the "separate but equal" doctrine created by the 1896 “Plessy v. Ferguson” decision violated the 14th Amendment.

After the Brown decision, Democrat Arkansas Governor Orville Faubus tried to prevent desegregation of a Little Rock public school. President Eisenhower sent troops to Arkansas to desegregate the schools and pushed through the 1957 Civil Rights Act. In 1958, Eisenhower established a permanent US Civil Rights Commission that had been rejected by prior Democrat presidents, including President Franklin D. Roosevelt.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*Democrat President Franklin D. Roosevelt’s “New Deal” Harmed Blacks*
Ignored today is the fact that it was Democrat President Franklin D. Roosevelt who started blacks on the path to dependency on government handouts during the Great Depression with his “New Deal”that turned out to be a bad deal for blacks. Even though Roosevelt received the vote of many blacks,Roosevelt banned black American newspapers from the military.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*Republican President Eisenhower Achieved Desegregation Of The Military*
Much is made of Democrat President Harry Truman's issuing an Executive Order in 1948 to desegregate the military. Not mentioned is the fact that it was Eisenhower who actually took action to effectively end segregation in the military.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*Republican Senator Everett Dirksen – The Key To Modern-era Civil Rights Legislation*
Little known is the fact that it was Republican Senator Everett Dirksen from Illinois, not Democrat President Lyndon Johnson, who pushed through the landmark 1964 Civil Rights Act. In fact, Dirksen was instrumental in the passage of civil rights legislation in 1957, 1960, 1964, 1965 and 1968. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. hailed Senator Dirksen’s “able and courageous Leadership”, and "The Chicago Defender”, the largest black-owned daily at that time, praised Senator Dirksen “for the grand manner of his generalship behind the passage of the best civil rights measures that have ever been enacted into law since Reconstruction”. 

The chief opponents of the 1964 Civil Rights Act were Democrat Senators Sam Ervin, Albert Gore, Sr. and Robert Byrd, a former official in the Ku Klux Klan who is still in Congress. None of these racist Democrats became Republicans.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*President Lyndon Johnson Was Not A Civil Rights Advocate*
Democrats ignore the pivotal role played by Senator Dirksen in obtaining passage of the landmark 1964 Civil Rights Act, while heralding President Johnson as a civil rights advocate for signing the bill. 

Notably, in his 4,500-word State of the Union Address delivered on January 4, 1965, Johnson mentioned scores of topics for federal action, but only thirty five words were devoted to civil rights. He did not mention one word about voting rights. Information about Johnson’s anemic civil rights policy positions can be found in the “Public Papers of the President, Lyndon B. Johnson,” 1965, vol.1, p.1-9.

In their campaign to unfairly paint the Republican Party today as racists, Democrats point to President Johnson’s prediction that there would be an exodus from the Democratic Party because of Johnson’s signing the Civil Rights Act of 1964. Omitted from the Democrats’ rewritten history is what Johnson actually meant by his prediction. Johnson’s statement was not made out of a concern that racist Democrats would suddenly join the Republican Party that was fighting for the civil rights of blacks. Instead, Johnson feared that the racist Democrats would again form a third party, such as the short lived States Rights Democratic Party. In fact, Alabama’s Democrat Governor George C. Wallace in 1968 started the American Independent Party that attracted other racist candidates, including Democrat Atlanta Mayor (later Governor of Georgia) Lester Maddox.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*President John F. Kennedy Was Not A Civil Rights Advocate*
Democrat President John F. Kennedy is also lauded as a civil rights advocate. In reality, Kennedy voted against the 1957 Civil rights Act while he was a senator. After he became president, John F. Kennedy opposed the 1963 March on Washington by Dr. King that was organized by A. Phillip Randolph who was a black Republican. Dr. King criticized Kennedy for ignoring civil rights issues. This criticism was one of the reasons that Kennedy, through his brother Attorney General Robert Kennedy, had Dr. King wiretapped and investigated by the FBI on suspicion of being a Communist in order to undermine Dr. King.

When the King family sought help with getting Dr. King out of a Birmingham jail, Richard Nixon did not respond because he knew that no individual Republican could have any control over the actions of the racists Democrats in the South. Kennedy’s civil rights advisor, Harris Wofford who was a personal friend of Dr. King, made a telephone call on behalf of President Kennedy without Kennedy’s knowledge that resulted in Dr. King’s release. Kennedy was angry about the call because he feared that he would lose the Southern vote. History shows, though, that the call by Wofford eventually worked in Kennedy’s favor and is the primary reason so many blacks wrongly revere Kennedy today.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*Democrats Smeared Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.*
During the 1960’s, Democrats were relentless in their efforts to smear Dr. King and railroad his nonviolent civil rights advocacy. In March of 1968, while referring to the fact that Dr. King left Memphis, Tennessee after riots broke out where a teenager was killed, former Klansman Democrat Senator Robert Byrd called Dr. King a "trouble-maker" who starts trouble, but runs like a coward after trouble is ignited, which motivated Dr. King to return to Memphis a few weeks later where he was assassinated on April 4, 1968.

To his credit, Republican President Ronald Reagan made Dr. King’s birthday a federal holiday, ignoring how the Democrats had smeared Dr. King.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

In 1957, and then again in 1960, Republican President Dwight D. Eisenhower made bold civil rights proposals to increase black voting rights and protections. [133] Since Congress was solidly in the hands of the Democrats, they cut the heart out of his bills before passing weak, watered-down versions of his proposals. [134] Nevertheless, to focus national attention upon the plight of blacks, Eisenhower started a civil rights commission and was the first President to appoint a black to an executive position in the White House. [135]

[133] The Civil Rights Act of 1964: The Passage of the Low that Ended Racial Segregation, Robert D. Loevy, editor (Albany: State University of New York Press, 1997), pp. 26, 27, 33; see also Civil Rights — 1957: Hearings Before the Subcommittee on Constitutional Rights of the Committee on the Judiciary United States Senate Eighty-Fifth Congress First Session (Washington, DC: United States Government Printing Office, 1960), pp. 125-131; Civil Rights Act of 1960: Hearings Before the Committee on the Judiciary United States Senate Eighty Sixth Congress Second Session on H.R. 8601 (Washington: United States Government Printing Office, 1960), pp. 2-7.

[134] The Civil Rights Act of 1964, pp. 26, 27, 28, 30, 31.

[135] The White House Historical Association online, “African Americans and the White House: the 1950s”


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2016)

"Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade. That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead...."



What a bizarre and really stupid introductory line.  Not much worth reading after that mess.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

ding said:


> Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade.  That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress.  With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States.  Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.
> 
> Missouri Compromise - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



1964- Martin Luther King Jr. urged black voters to against any Republicans who supported the Republican candidate for President- because he had voted against the Civil Rights Act.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

ding said:


> In 1957, and then again in 1960, Republican President Dwight D. Eisenhower made bold civil rights proposals to increase black voting rights and protections. [133] Since Congress was solidly in the hands of the Democrats, they cut the heart out of his bills before passing weak, watered-down versions of his proposals. [134] Nevertheless, to focus national attention upon the plight of blacks, Eisenhower started a civil rights commission and was the first President to appoint a black to an executive position in the White House. [135]
> 
> [133] The Civil Rights Act of 1964: The Passage of the Low that Ended Racial Segregation, Robert D. Loevy, editor (Albany: State University of New York Press, 1997), pp. 26, 27, 33; see also Civil Rights — 1957: Hearings Before the Subcommittee on Constitutional Rights of the Committee on the Judiciary United States Senate Eighty-Fifth Congress First Session (Washington, DC: United States Government Printing Office, 1960), pp. 125-131; Civil Rights Act of 1960: Hearings Before the Committee on the Judiciary United States Senate Eighty Sixth Congress Second Session on H.R. 8601 (Washington: United States Government Printing Office, 1960), pp. 2-7.
> 
> ...



Civil Rights Act of 1964- proposed by Democrats, passed by Democrats, signed into law by Democrats.

Voted against by Barry Goldwater- the GOP candidate for President.
Goldwater, Barry M. (1909-1998)
He voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964. King said of Goldwater’s voting record, ‘‘while not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulates a philosophy which gives aid and comfort to the racists’’ (King, 16 July 1964). King feared that Goldwater’s position that ‘‘civil rights must be left, by and large to the states’’ meant ‘‘leaving it to the Wallaces and the Barnetts’’ (King, ‘‘The Republican Presidential Nomination’’). Electing Goldwater, King said, would plunge the country into a ‘‘dark night of social disruption’’ (King, 21 September 1964). 

In the month before the election, King’s Southern Christian Leadership Conference launched a nationwide ‘‘get out the vote’’ drive. Although King called the campaign ‘‘bipartisan,’’ he wrote: ‘‘The principles of states’ rights advocated by Mr. Goldwater diminish us and would deny to Negro and white alike, many of the privileges and opportunities of living in American society’’ (King, 9 October 1964). When Johnson defeated Goldwater, King declared, ‘‘the American people made a choice … to build a great society, rather than to wallow in the past’’ (King, ‘‘A Choice and a Promise’’).


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

ding said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Do black-Americans know  how Republicans have enhanced their lives since the
> ...



The policies of FDR- and the actions by Eleanor Roosevelt started the migration of African American voters from Republican to Democrat.

_President Franklin D. Roosevelt issues Executive Order 8802, which states that there shall be "no discrimination in the employment of workers in defense industries or Government because of race, creed, color, or national origin." The Order also creates the Fair Employment Practices Commission (FEPC) to investigate discrimination complaints in wartime._


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

ding said:


> [
> June 9, 1964 Republicans condemn 14-hour filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act by U.S. Senator and former Ku Klux Klansman Robert Byrd (D-WV), who still serves in the Senate
> 
> June 10, 1964 Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) criticizes Democrat filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act, calls on Democrats to stop opposing racial equality




June 11, 1963- The bill was called for by President John F. Kennedy (Democrat) in his civil rights speech of June 11, 1963
November 27, 1963, President Johnson(Democrat) told the legislators, "No memorial oration or eulogy could more eloquently honor President Kennedy's memory than the earliest possible passage of the civil rights bill for which he fought so long."[13]
February 26, 1964 Senate Majority Leader Mike Mansfield(D) took a novel approach to prevent the bill from being relegated to Judiciary Committee limbo. Having initially waived a second reading of the bill, which would have led to it being immediately referred to Judiciary, Mansfield gave the bill a second reading on February 26, 1964
March 30, 1964 When the bill came before the full Senate for debate , the "Southern Bloc" of 18 southern Democratic Senators and *one Republican Senator* led by Richard Russell (D-GA) launched a filibuster to prevent its passage.
June 10, 1964- Democratic Whip Hubert Humphrey of Minnesota, the bill's manager, concluded he had the 67 votes required at that time to end the debate and end the filibuster. With six wavering senators providing a four-vote victory margin, the final tally stood at 71 to 29.
July 2, 1964- Democratic President Lyndon B. Johnson signed the 1964 Civil Rights Act into law.
The majority of both Democrats and Republicans in Congress and the Senate approved the legislation- it was opposed almost exclusively by Congressman from the South- except Senator Barry Goldwater from Arizona.

The Republicans later nominated fro President Barry Goldwater one of the few non-Southern Senators to vote against the 1964 Civil Rights Acts.,


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade.  That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress.  With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States.  Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.
> ...




Yup.  King on that...

 The GOP nominee _ gave aide and comfort to racists._  Much like a certain someone of  today.

"*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism,  reaction, and extremism. All people of goodwill viewed with alarm and  concern the frenzied wedding at the Cow Palace of the KKK with the  radical right. The "best man" at this ceremony was a senator whose  voting record, philosophy, and program were anathema to all the hard-won  achievements of the past decade. *


     It was both unfortunate and disastrous that the Republican Party  nominated Barry Goldwater as its candidate for President of the United  States. In foreign policy Mr. Goldwater advocated a narrow nationalism, a  crippling isolationism, and a trigger-happy attitude that could plunge  the whole world into the dark abyss of annihilation. On social and  economic issues, Mr. Goldwater represented an unrealistic conservatism  that was totally out of touch with the realities of the twentieth  century. ...

*On the urgent issue of  civil rights, Senator Goldwater represented a philosophy that was  morally indefensible and socially suicidal. While not himself a racist,  Mr. Goldwater articulated a philosophy which gave aid and comfort to the  racist. *

*His candidacy and philosophy would serve as an umbrella under  which extremists of all stripes would stand.* In the light of these facts  and because of my love for America, I had no alternative but to urge  every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater  and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that did not  publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his  philosophy.


     While I had followed a policy of not endorsing political candidates,  I felt that the prospect of Senator Goldwater being President of the  United States so threatened the health, morality, and survival of our  nation, that I could not in good conscience fail to take a stand against  what he represented."

Chapter 23: The Mississippi Challenge | The Martin Luther King, Jr., Research and Education Institute


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> "Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade. That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead...."
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre and really stupid introductory line.  Not much worth reading after that mess.


But true.  Ignorance is as ignorance does.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

ding said:


> *Democrats Smeared Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.*
> During the 1960’s, Democrats were relentless in their efforts to smear Dr. King and railroad his nonviolent civil rights advocacy. In March of 1968, while referring to the fact that Dr. King left Memphis, Tennessee after riots broke out where a teenager was killed, former Klansman Democrat Senator Robert Byrd called Dr. King a "trouble-maker" who starts trouble, but runs like a coward after trouble is ignited, which motivated Dr. King to return to Memphis a few weeks later where he was assassinated on April 4, 1968.
> 
> To his credit, Republican President Ronald Reagan made Dr. King’s birthday a federal holiday, ignoring how the Democrats had smeared Dr. King.



Martin Luther King Jr. called on African Americans not to vote Republican after the Republicans nominated Barry Goldwater for President- Barry Goldwater who had voted against the 1964 Civil Right Act. 

Meanwhile- Republicans have fought against the Martin Luther King Jr. Holiday- and smeared him for decades.
MSNBC.com: GOP 'Haunted' by Anti-MLK Holiday Votes
_In 1983, 112 federal lawmakers—90 representatives (77 Republicans, 13 Democrats) and 22 senators (18 Republicans, 4 Democrats) voted against commemorating Martin Luther King Jr.’s legacy with a federal holiday on the third Monday in January.

A handful of other notable Republican opponents of the holiday during its multiple-year evolution from concept to reality include: President Ronald Reagan, although he did sign it when it arrived on his desk with a veto-proof majority; former Vice President Dick Chene [sic], whoy [sic] voted against the bill in 1978, but voted for it in 1983; and former Texas Congressman Ron Paul, who was another nay vote in 1983._


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


"Senator Barry Goldwater Was A Libertarian, Not A Racist
Democrats today castigate Republican Senator Barry Goldwater as anti-black. However a review of
Senator Barry Goldwater’s record shows that he was a Libertarian, not a racist. Goldwater was a
member of the Arizona NAACP and was involved in desegregating the Arizona National Guard.
Goldwater also supported the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and the Civil Rights Act of 1960, as well as the
constitutional amendment banning the poll tax. His opposition to the more comprehensive Civil
Rights Act of 1964 was based on his libertarian views about government. Goldwater believed that the
1964 Act, as written, unconstitutionally extended the federal government's commerce power to private
citizens, furthering the government’s efforts to "legislate morality" and restrict the rights of employers.
It is instructive to read the entire text of Goldwater's 1964 speech at the 28th Republican National
Convention, accepting the nomination for president that is available from the Arizona Historical
Foundation. By the end of his career, Goldwater was one of the most respected members of either
party and was considered a stabilizing influence in the Senate." Frances Rice


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > *Democrats Smeared Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.*
> ...


The original philosophies and actions of both major parties are vividly documented in history but are largely unreported today. *And while there has been good and bad on both sides, a general pattern is clearly established: African-Americans made their most significant gains as Republicans. Even today many of those patterns still remain.* It is significant that black Republican US Rep. JC Watts (OK) chaired the Republican National Convention in Philadelphia in 2000. Watts was the third African-American to chair a National Republican Convention (the first was US Rep. John Roy Lynch (MS) in 1884 and then US Sen. Edward Brooke (MA) in 1968); [148] however, no African-American has ever chaired, or even co-chaired, a Democratic National Convention. Similarly, in the 130 years that Democrats controlled Texas, only 4 minority individuals served Statewide; in the 8 years that Republicans have controlled the State, 6 minority individuals already have served Statewide. In fact, Texas just elected three African-Americans to statewide office – all as Republicans, apparently becoming the first State in America’s history to achieve this distinction. Furthermore, Maryland and Ohio each just elected black Lt. Governors – both as Republicans.

An important point is illustrated by these recent elections (and by scores before them): in Democratic-controlled States, rarely are African-Americans elected statewide (with the exception of US Sen. Carol Moseley-Braun (IL, 1992-1998)); and African-American Democratic Representatives to Congress usually are elected only from minority districts (districts with a majority of minority voters). Minority Republicans, on the other hand, are elected statewide in Republican States, or in congressional districts with large white majorities. [149]

[148] James Haskins, _Distinguished African American Political and Governmental Leaders_ (Phoenix: Oryx Press, 1999), p. 155; see also _USA Today _online, “Conventions 2000: Rep. J.C. Watts,” p. 1 (at http://www.usato day.com/community/chat/0817watts.htm); _African American Political History_ online (at htt p://www.garyjosejames.com/AfricanAmericanPoliticalHistory.html).

[149] _Maryland State Archives _online, Michael Steele,“Lieutenant Governor,” January 27, 2003 (at http://www.mdarchives.state.md.us/msa/mdmanual/08conoff/html/msa13921 .html); see also _Ohio Republican Party_ online, “Leadership: Lt. Governor Jennette Bradley” (at http://www.ohiogop.org/Victory2002.asp?FormMod e=Candidates&CID=8&T=Lt%2E+Governor+Jennette+Bradley); see also _Black News Weekly_ online,“Ga. Could Send 5 Blacks to Congress,” p. 2 (at http://www.blacknewsweekly.c om/210.html); see also _The Weekly Standard_ online, Beth Henary, “Things Go Right in Texas,” November 7, 2002 (at http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Public/Articles/000/000/001/ 875ahmds.asp); etc.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2016)

Francis Rice.  lol.

That's the idiot Trump supporter  who said MLK was  a registered republican, and was widely derided for the false history and billboards she helped put up.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


And destroyed the nuclear black family in the process.  Before his policies the number of two parent black households exceeded that of white families ~80%,  After his policies they had plunged to ~30%.  Even FDR acknowledged his error.


"The lessons of history, confirmed by the evidence immediately before me, show conclusively that continued dependence upon relief induces a spiritual and moral disintegration fundamentally destructive to the national fibre. To dole out relief in this way is to administer a narcotic, a subtle destroyer of the human spirit."


1 - Annual Message to Congress
January 4, 1935

Franklin D. Roosevelt: Annual Message to Congress


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> Francis Rice.  lol.
> 
> That's the idiot Trump supporter  who said MLK was  a registered republican, and was widely derided for the false history and billboards she helped put up.


Ahhh... character assault the staple of modern liberals when they have nothing else.  You do know she is black, right?  You must be a racist then, lol.

"Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Was A Republican
During the civil rights era of the 1960's, Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. fought to stop Democrats from
denying civil rights to blacks. It should come as no surprise that Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. was a
Republican as has been affirmed by his niece, Dr. Alveda C. King.
Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. would not have joined the Democratic Party, the party of the Ku Klux Klan
and segregation."  Frances Rice


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> Francis Rice.  lol.
> 
> That's the idiot Trump supporter  who said MLK was  a registered republican, and was widely derided for the false history and billboards she helped put up.


How about Malcolm X?  You want to attack his credibility too?  Hear with your own ears what he had to say about the Democrats.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2016)

Electing them to power.  Where it's at.

*There were seven African Americans in Congress 1900* -*1965*
  Oscar Stanton De Priest Republican Illinois 1929-1935
Arthur W. Mitchell Democrat Illinois 1935-1943
William L. Dawson Democrat Illinois 1943-1970
Adam Clayton Powell, Jr. Democrat New York 1945-1967, 1967-1971
Charles Diggs Democrat Michigan 1955-1980
Robert N.C. Nix, Sr. Democrat Pennsylvania 1958-1979
John Conyers Democrat Michigan  1965-present

All but one: *Democrat.*  The Republican party as a whole _used_ to be more liberal (take a look at party platforms before 1965)

We know since the about the mid sixties, the ideology shifted more and more Conservative - as a whole.

So how has that shaken out when it comes to which party elects blacks to positions of Power? 

*1965, to the present:
*
Edward Brooke Republican -Mass. 1967-1979 
Bill Clay Democrat  Missouri 1969-2001
Louis Stokes Democrat  Ohio 1969-1999
Shirley Chisholm Democrat  New York 1969-1983
George W. Collins Democrat  Illinois 1970-1972
Ron Dellums Democrat  California 1971-1998
Ralph Metcalfe Democrat  Illinois 1971-1978
Parren Mitchell Democrat  Maryland 1971-1987
Charles B. Rangel Democrat  New York 1971-present
Yvonne Brathwaite Burke Democrat  California 1973-1979
Cardiss Collins Democrat  Illinois 1973-1997
Barbara Jordan Democrat  Texas 1973-1979
Andrew Young Democrat  Georgia 1973-1977
Harold Ford, Sr. Democrat  Tennessee 1975-1997
Julian C. Dixon Democrat  California 1979-2000
William H. Gray, III Democrat  Pennsylvania 1979-1991
Mickey Leland Democrat  Texas 1979-1989
Bennett M. Stewart Democrat  Illinois 1979-1981
George W. Crockett, Jr. Democrat  Michigan 1980-1991
Mervyn M. Dymally Democrat  California 1981-1993
Gus Savage Democrat  Illinois 1981-1993
Harold Washington Democrat  Illinois 1981-1983
Katie Hall Democrat  Indiana 1982-1985
Major Owens Democrat  New York 1983-2007
Ed Towns Democrat  New York 1983-present
Alan Wheat Democrat  Missouri 1983-1995
Charles Hayes Democrat  Illinois 1983-1993
Alton R. Waldon, Jr. Democrat  New York 1986-1987
Mike Espy Democrat  Mississippi 1987-1993
Floyd H. Flake Democrat  New York 1987-1998
John Lewis Democrat  Georgia 1987-present
Kweisi Mfume Democrat  Maryland 1987-1996
Donald M. Payne Democrat  New Jersey 1989-present
Craig Anthony Washington Democrat  Texas 1989-1995
Barbara-Rose Collins Democrat  Michigan 1991-1997
Gary Franks Republican Connecticut 1991-1997
William J. Jefferson Democrat  Louisiana 1991-2009
Maxine Waters Democrat  California 1991-present
Lucien E. Blackwell Democrat  Pennsylvania 1991-1995
Eva M. Clayton Democrat  North Carolina 1992-2003
Sanford Bishop Democrat  Georgia 1993-presen
Carol Mosely Braun Democrat  Illinois 1993-1999
Corrine Brown Democrat  Florida 1993-present
Jim Clyburn Democrat  South Carolina 1993-present
Cleo Fields Democrat  Louisiana 1993-1997
Alcee Hastings Democrat  Florida 1993-present
Earl Hilliard Democrat  Alabama 1993-2003
Eddie Bernice Johnson Democrat  Texas 1993-present
Cynthia McKinney Democrat  Georgia 1993-2003, 2005-2007
Carrie P. Meek Democrat  Florida 1993-2003
Mel Reynolds Democrat  Illinois 1993-1995
Bobby Rush Democrat  Illinois 1993-present
Robert C. Scott Democrat  Virginia 1993-present
Walter Tucker Democrat  California 1993-1995
Mel Watt Democrat  North Carolina 1993-present
Albert Wynn Democrat  Maryland 1993-2008
Bennie Thompson Democrat  Mississippi 1993-present
Chaka Fattah Democrat  Pennsylvania 1995-present
Sheila Jackson-Lee Democrat  Texas 1995-present
J. C. Watts Republican Oklahoma 1995-2003
Jesse Jackson, Jr. Democrat  Illinois 1995-present
Juanita Millender-McDonald Democrat  California 1996-2007
Elijah Cummings Democrat  Maryland 1996-present
Julia Carson Democrat  Indiana 1997-2007
Danny K. Davis Democrat  Illinois 1997-present
Harold Ford, Jr. Democrat  Tennessee 1997-2007
Carolyn Cheeks Kilpatrick Democrat  Michigan 1997-present
Gregory W. Meeks Democrat  New York 1998-present
Barbara Lee Democrat  California 1998-present
Stephanie Tubbs Jones Democrat  Ohio 1999-2008
William Lacy Clay, Jr. Democrat  Missouri 2001-present
Diane Watson Democrat  California 2001-present
Frank Ballance Democrat  North Carolina 2003-2004
Artur Davis Democrat  Alabama 2003-present
Denise Majette Democrat  Georgia 2003-2005
Kendrick Meek Democrat  Florida 2003-present
David Scott Democrat  Georgia 2003-present
G. K. Butterfield Democrat  North Carolina 2004-present
Emanuel Cleaver Democrat  Missouri 2005-present
Al Green Democrat  Texas 2005-present
Gwen Moore Democrat  Wisconsin 2005-present
Barack Obama Democrat  -Illinois 2005-2008
Yvette D. Clarke Democrat  New York 2007-present
Keith Ellison Democrat  Minnesota 2007-present
Hank Johnson Democrat  Georgia 2007-present
Laura Richardson Democrat  California 2007-present
André Carson Democrat  Indiana 2008-present
Donna Edwards Democrat  Maryland 2008-present
Marcia Fudge Democrat  Ohio 2008-present
Roland Burris Democrat  -Illinois  2009-2010
Allen West Republican Florida 2011–2013
Hansen Clarke Democrat  Michigan 2011–2013
Tim Scott Republican South Carolina 2011–2013, 2014-present
Cedric Richmond Democrat  Louisiana 2011–present
Frederica Wilson Democrat  Florida 2011–present
Karen Bass Democrat  California 2011–present
Terri Sewell Democrat  Alabama 2011–present
Donald Payne, Jr. Democrat  New Jersey 2012–present
Hakeem Jeffries Democrat  New York 2013–present
Joyce Beatty Democrat  Ohio 2013–present
   Steven Horsford Democrat  Nevada 2013–2015
Robin Kelly Democrat   Illinois 2013–present
Alma Adams Democrat   North Carolina   2013–present
Will Hurd   Republican Texas    2015–present
Brenda Lawrence Democrat   Michigan 2015–present
Mia Love  Republican  Utah  2015–present
Bonnie Watson Coleman   Democrat   New Jersey   2015–present

By my count - *114 African Americans in Congress since 1900.

--> Eight republicans. The balance: 106 Democrats.*


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> Francis Rice.  lol.
> 
> That's the idiot Trump supporter  who said MLK was  a registered republican, and was widely derided for the false history and billboards she helped put up.


Or how about Frantz Kebreau?  You want to attack him too because he speaks the truth?


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> Electing them to power.  Where it's at.
> 
> *There were seven African Americans in Congress 1900* -*1965*
> Oscar Stanton De Priest Republican Illinois 1929-1935
> ...


Now put up the list of white Democrats. Then factor in that 94% of all blacks are Democrats and only 6% of blacks are Republicans.  Make that adjustment and then the picture gets much clearer.  The fact of the matter is what has the Democratic Party done for blacks?  Nothing.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2016)

ding said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Francis Rice.  lol.
> ...


Yeah, that's a huge heaping pile of bullshit. ^^^


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Because you believe it makes sense that he would join the Party of the KKK.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2016)

There's no point discussing this stuff with brainwashed, Trump-supporting teenagers who know diddly squat about this stuff, as you've *ding!* shown.

Have a good evening


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


You probably think Malcolm X was a Democrat too.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

paperview said:


> There's no point discussing this stuff with brainwashed, Trump-supporting teenagers who know diddly squat about this stuff, as you've *ding!* shown.
> 
> Have a good evening


Run along now.  Bye.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2016)

One last time before I leave...

The GOP nominee _ gave aide and comfort to racists._ Much like a certain someone of today.

"*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism. All people of goodwill viewed with alarm and concern the frenzied wedding at the Cow Palace of the KKK with the radical right. The "best man" at this ceremony was a senator whose voting record, philosophy, and program were anathema to all the hard-won achievements of the past decade. *


It was both unfortunate and disastrous that the Republican Party nominated Barry Goldwater as its candidate for President of the United States. In foreign policy Mr. Goldwater advocated a narrow nationalism, a crippling isolationism, and a trigger-happy attitude that could plunge the whole world into the dark abyss of annihilation. On social and economic issues, Mr. Goldwater represented an unrealistic conservatism that was totally out of touch with the realities of the twentieth century. ...

*On the urgent issue of civil rights, Senator Goldwater represented a philosophy that was morally indefensible and socially suicidal. While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulated a philosophy which gave aid and comfort to the racist. *

*His candidacy and philosophy would serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand.* In the light of these facts and because of my love for America, I had no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that did not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy.


While I had followed a policy of not endorsing political candidates, I felt that the prospect of Senator Goldwater being President of the United States* so threatened the health, morality, and survival of our nation, that I could not in good conscience fail to take a stand against what he represented."* - Martin Luther King, Jr.

Chapter 23: The Mississippi Challenge | The Martin Luther King, Jr., Research and Education Institute


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*In 1957, and then again in 1960, Republican President Dwight D. Eisenhower made bold civil rights proposals to increase black voting rights and protections. *[133] *Since Congress was solidly in the hands of the Democrats, they cut the heart out of his bills before passing weak, watered-down versions of his proposals. *[134]Nevertheless, to focus national attention upon the plight of blacks, Eisenhower started a civil rights commission and was the first President to appoint a black to an executive position in the White House. [135]

[133] The Civil Rights Act of 1964: The Passage of the Low that Ended Racial Segregation, Robert D. Loevy, editor (Albany: State University of New York Press, 1997), pp. 26, 27, 33; see also Civil Rights — 1957: Hearings Before the Subcommittee on Constitutional Rights of the Committee on the Judiciary United States Senate Eighty-Fifth Congress First Session (Washington, DC: United States Government Printing Office, 1960), pp. 125-131; Civil Rights Act of 1960: Hearings Before the Committee on the Judiciary United States Senate Eighty Sixth Congress Second Session on H.R. 8601 (Washington: United States Government Printing Office, 1960), pp. 2-7.

[134] The Civil Rights Act of 1964, pp. 26, 27, 28, 30, 31.

[135] The White House Historical Association online, “African Americans and the White House: the 1950s”


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

*Republican Senator Everett Dirksen – The Key To Modern-era Civil Rights Legislation
It was Republican Senator Everett Dirksen from Illinois, not Democrat President Lyndon Johnson, who pushed through the landmark 1964 Civil Rights Act.* In fact, Dirksen was instrumental in the passage of civil rights legislation in 1957, 1960, 1964, 1965 and 1968. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. hailed Senator Dirksen’s “able and courageous Leadership”, and "The Chicago Defender”, the largest black-owned daily at that time, praised Senator Dirksen “for the grand manner of his generalship behind the passage of the best civil rights measures that have ever been enacted into law since Reconstruction”.

The chief opponents of the 1964 Civil Rights Act were Democrat Senators Sam Ervin, Albert Gore, Sr. and Robert Byrd, a former official in the Ku Klux Klan. None of these racist Democrats became Republicans.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

Malcolm X tells us that LBJ's best friend - Richard Russell - was the one who was in charge of the filibuster. 

Malcolm X tells us that the northern Democrats were in cahoots with the southern Democrats.


----------



## ding (Nov 6, 2016)

“*These Negroes, they’re getting pretty uppity these days and that’s a problem for us since they’ve got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we’ve got to do something about this, we’ve got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference.* For if we don’t move at all, then their allies will line up against us and there’ll be no way of stopping them, we’ll lose the filibuster and there’ll be no way of putting a brake on all sorts of wild legislation. It’ll be Reconstruction all over again.”

Lyndon Johnson

Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson III, By Robert A. Caro, p662

The Democratic Party's Two-Facedness of Race Relations | Huffington Post


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 7, 2016)

paperview said:


> Electing them to power.  Where it's at.
> 
> *There were seven African Americans in Congress 1900* -*1965*
> Oscar Stanton De Priest Republican Illinois 1929-1935
> ...


Thats an incredibly damning list. What are they doing about it ?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I love how you choose to ignore the actual words of Martin Luther King Jr. and instead try to change the topic.

We are not arguing that Goldwater was a racist- once again the words of MLK Jr.- that you try to ignore:

*Martin Luther King Jr.*_*: On the urgent issue of  civil rights, Senator Goldwater represented a philosophy that was  morally indefensible and socially suicidal. While not himself a racist,  *Mr. Goldwater articulated a philosophy which gave aid and comfort to the  racist. 

*His candidacy and philosophy would serve as an umbrella under  which extremists of all stripes would stand.* In the light of these facts  and because of my love for America, I had no alternative but to urge  every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater  and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that did not  publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his  philosophy._


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Since you ignored my post- and just posted your own propaganda instead- I will not even bother to read your propaganda


Martin Luther King Jr. called on African Americans not to vote Republican after the Republicans nominated Barry Goldwater for President- Barry Goldwater who had voted against the 1964 Civil Right Act.

Meanwhile- Republicans have fought against the Martin Luther King Jr. Holiday- and smeared him for decades.
MSNBC.com: GOP 'Haunted' by Anti-MLK Holiday Votes
_In 1983, 112 federal lawmakers—90 representatives (77 Republicans, 13 Democrats) and 22 senators (18 Republicans, 4 Democrats) voted against commemorating Martin Luther King Jr.’s legacy with a federal holiday on the third Monday in January.

A handful of other notable Republican opponents of the holiday during its multiple-year evolution from concept to reality include: President Ronald Reagan, although he did sign it when it arrived on his desk with a veto-proof majority; former Vice President Dick Chene [sic], whoy [sic] voted against the bill in 1978, but voted for it in 1983; and former Texas Congressman Ron Paul, who was another nay vote in 1983.
_
Republicans have for years attacked MLK Jr.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



So you think African Americans would have been better of if Franklin Delano Roosevelt had not ordered the end of discrimination in the employment of workers in the defense industries?

So you think that ending discrimination hurt African American families?

Wow- you are a nut job.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> “*These Negroes, they’re getting pretty uppity these days and that’s a problem for us since they’ve got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we’ve got to do something about this, we’ve got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference.* For if we don’t move at all, then their allies will line up against us and there’ll be no way of stopping them, we’ll lose the filibuster and there’ll be no way of putting a brake on all sorts of wild legislation. It’ll be Reconstruction all over again.”
> 
> Lyndon Johnson
> 
> ...








November 27, 1963, Johnson told the legislators, "No memorial oration or eulogy could more eloquently honor President Kennedy's memory than the earliest possible passage of the civil rights bill for which he fought so long."[13]

July 2, 1964- President Johnson's remarks on signing the bill

My fellow Americans:
I am about to sign into law the Civil Rights Act of 1964. I want to take this occasion to talk to you about what that law means to every American.
One hundred and eighty-eight years ago this week a small band of valiant men began a long struggle for freedom. They pledged their lives, their fortunes, and their sacred honor not only to found a nation, but to forge an ideal of freedom—not only for political independence, but for personal liberty—not only to eliminate foreign rule, but to establish the rule of justice in the affairs of men.
That struggle was a turning point in our history. Today in far corners of distant continents, the ideals of those American patriots still shape the struggles of men who hunger for freedom.
This is a proud triumph. Yet those who founded our country knew that freedom would be secure only if each generation fought to renew and enlarge its meaning. From the minutemen at Concord to the soldiers in Viet-Nam, each generation has been equal to that trust.
Americans of every race and color have died in battle to protect our freedom. Americans of every race and color have worked to build a nation of widening opportunities. Now our generation of Americans has been called on to continue the unending search for justice within our own borders.
*We believe that all men are created equal. Yet many are denied equal treatment.
We believe that all men have certain unalienable rights. Yet many Americans do not enjoy those rights.
We believe that all men are entitled to the blessings of liberty. Yet millions are being deprived of those blessings—not because of their own failures, but because of the color of their skin.*
The reasons are deeply imbedded in history and tradition and the nature of man. We can understand—without rancor or hatred—how this all happened.
But it cannot continue. Our Constitution, the foundation of our Republic, forbids it. The principles of our freedom forbid it. Morality forbids it. And the law I will sign tonight forbids it.
That law is the product of months of the most careful debate and discussion. It was proposed more than one year ago by our late and beloved President John F. Kennedy. It received the bipartisan support of more than two-thirds of the Members of both the House and the Senate. An overwhelming majority of Republicans as well as Democrats voted for it.
It has received the thoughtful support of tens of thousands of civic and religious leaders in all parts of this Nation. And it is supported by the great majority of the American people.
The purpose of the law is simple.
It does not restrict the freedom of any American, so long as he respects the rights of others.
It does not give special treatment to any citizen.
It does say the only limit to a man's hope for happiness, and for the future of his children, shall be his own ability.
It does say that there are those who are equal before God shall now also be equal in the polling booths, in the classrooms, in the factories, and in hotels, restaurants, movie theaters, and other places that provide service to the public.
I am taking steps to implement the law under my constitutional obligation to "take care that the laws are faithfully executed."
First, I will send to the Senate my nomination of LeRoy Collins to be Director of the Community Relations Service. Governor Collins will bring the experience of a long career of distinguished public service to the task of helping communities solve problems of human relations through reason and commonsense.
Second, I shall appoint an advisory committee of distinguished Americans to assist Governor Collins in his assignment.
Third, I am sending Congress a request for supplemental appropriations to pay for necessary costs of implementing the law, and asking for immediate action.
Fourth, already today in a meeting of my Cabinet this afternoon I directed the agencies of this Government to fully discharge the new responsibilities imposed upon them by the law and to do it without delay, and to keep me personally informed of their progress.
Fifth, I am asking appropriate officials to meet with representative groups to promote greater understanding of the law and to achieve a spirit of compliance.
We must not approach the observance and enforcement of this law in a vengeful spirit. Its purpose is not to punish. Its purpose is not to divide, but to end divisions—divisions which have all lasted too long. Its purpose is national, not regional.
Its purpose is to promote a more abiding commitment to freedom, a more constant pursuit of justice, and a deeper respect for human dignity.
We will achieve these goals because most Americans are law-abiding citizens who want to do what is right.
This is why the Civil Rights Act relies first on voluntary compliance, then on the efforts of local communities and States to secure the rights of citizens. It provides for the national authority to step in only when others cannot or will not do the job.
T*his Civil Rights Act is a challenge to all of us to go to work in our communities and our States, in our homes and in our hearts, to eliminate the last vestiges of injustice in our beloved country.
So tonight I urge every public official, every religious leader, every business and professional man, every workingman, every housewife—I urge every American—to join in this effort to bring justice and hope to all our people—and to bring peace to our land.*
My fellow citizens, we have come now to a time of testing. We must not fail.
*Let us close the springs of racial poison. Let us pray for wise and understanding hearts. Let us lay aside irrelevant differences and make our Nation whole. Let us hasten that day when our unmeasured strength and our unbounded spirit will be free to do the great works ordained for this Nation by the just and wise God who is the Father of us all.
Thank you and good night.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act_of_1964#cite_note-13


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Electing them to power.  Where it's at.
> ...



So you are another white dude telling African Americans that they are just too stupid to know which political party is better for them.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Francis Rice.  lol.
> ...



How about Martin Luther King Jr. and what he had to say about the Republicans?

_Martin Luther King Jr._

_*It was both unfortunate and disastrous that the Republican Party nominated Barry Goldwater as its candidate for President of the United States*. In foreign policy Mr. Goldwater advocated a narrow nationalism, a crippling isolationism, and a trigger-happy attitude that could plunge the whole world into the dark abyss of annihilation. On social and economic issues, Mr. Goldwater represented an unrealistic conservatism that was totally out of touch with the realities of the twentieth century. ...

*On the urgent issue of civil rights, Senator Goldwater represented a philosophy that was morally indefensible and socially suicidal. While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulated a philosophy which gave aid and comfort to the racist. *

*His candidacy and philosophy would serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand. In the light of these facts and because of my love for America, I had no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that did not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy.*


While I had followed a policy of not endorsing political candidates, I felt that the prospect of Senator Goldwater being President of the United States so threatened the health, morality, and survival of our nation, that I could not in good conscience fail to take a stand against what he represented."_


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> [
> "Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Was A Republican
> During the civil rights era of the 1960's, Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. fought to stop Democrats from
> denying civil rights to blacks. It should come as no surprise that Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. was a
> ...



If he was a Republican- why did Martin Luther King. Jr. call on African Americans to boycott Republicans and Barry Goldwater?

Rather than listening to his niece- perhaps we should listen to his son? 

*Martin Luther King III, said: "It is disingenuous to imply that my father was a Republican. He never endorsed any presidential candidate, and there is certainly no evidence that he ever even voted for a Republican." *


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> *Republican Senator Everett Dirksen – The Key To Modern-era Civil Rights Legislation
> It was Republican Senator Everett Dirksen from Illinois, not Democrat President Lyndon Johnson, who pushed through the landmark 1964 Civil Rights Act.* In fact, Dirksen was instrumental in the passage of civil rights legislation in 1957, 1960, 1964, 1965 and 1968. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. hailed Senator Dirksen’s “able and courageous Leadership”, and "The Chicago Defender”, the largest black-owned daily at that time, praised Senator Dirksen “for the grand manner of his generalship behind the passage of the best civil rights measures that have ever been enacted into law since Reconstruction”.
> 
> The chief opponents of the 1964 Civil Rights Act were Democrat Senators Sam Ervin, Albert Gore, Sr. and Robert Byrd, a former official in the Ku Klux Klan. None of these racist Democrats became Republicans.



You left out Barry Goldwater- the Republican Senator who was nominated by the GOP to be President- who fought against the 1964 Civil Rights Act.

And the other 5 Republicans who fought against the 1964 Civil Rights Act- and supported the filibuster

They were Bourke B. Hickenlooper of Iowa, chairman of the Senate Republican Policy Committee; Norris Cotton of New Hampshire, Edwin L. Mechem of New Mexico, Milward L. Simpson of Wyoming and a John G. Tower of Texas.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

ding said:


> *In 1957, and then again in 1960, Republican President Dwight D. Eisenhower made bold civil rights proposals to increase black voting rights and protections.*”



Well it was great that Eisenhower built on the progress made by Roosevelt and Truman

And then Kennedy and Johnson proposed and passed the strongest civil rights Act in American history- with the assistance of Democrats and Republicans- and the opposition of every Southern congressman- Democrat and Republican.


----------



## regent (Nov 7, 2016)

A lot of good accurate history in this thread.


----------

